# New to HDR and having trouble...



## Tim N (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been trying to get some HDR trial shots done using the bracketing on my D70.  I'm using Luminance HDR (freebie) to try to merge and adjust the image, but am having issues I can't seem to figure out.  I will post the 3 pics (+2,0,-2 EV) If you can merge them to show me the result you get, I would appreciate it.  















Still learning and have been researching how, but can't seem to get it to work.  Thanks.


----------



## McNugget801 (Mar 21, 2011)

What do you think HDR Is going to accomplish here? The biggest problem with HDR is that people think it will make a crappy shot look amazing.

I like to follow this simple formula 

crap + hdr = crap
Great Shot + HDR = may or may not be crap


----------



## Tim N (Mar 21, 2011)

I did not say anything about this being an amazing shot or anything.  It's a trial and error with the blown out openings in the gazebo and the wood details from inside and trying to balance out the shot to show the details inside with the sky outside. 

And thanks for that awe inspiring criticism and not helping.  I'm all for C&C on my posts, but this was helpful.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 21, 2011)

Here you go...  Merged and tonemapped with Photomatix.  Very basic editing in Photoshop.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2011)

What part aren't you getting?

How far into the process are you before you get stumped?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's what I get with Luminance:







Lighten it up a little bit:


----------



## nos33 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just threw this together with photomatix.  Detail Enhancer.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is a go with Nik HDR Effex Pro and some tweaking in Photoshop.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder if we'll hear back from the OP.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 23, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I wonder if we'll hear back from the OP.


 
I don't know, but the different HDR interpretations of the same image opens up possibilities for some future competition.  We ought to regularly post three shots and see how different people process them.


----------



## Provo (Mar 23, 2011)

here's my edit 
Photomatix 4
Lightroom 3 touchup clarity/sharpness
Photoshop masking layers
Nik color efex in opacity layers
Topaz adjust in opacity layers


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2011)

SlickSalmon said:


> I don't know, but the different HDR interpretations of the same image opens up possibilities for some future competition.  We ought to regularly post three shots and see how different people process them.


 

Sounds like fun.  I'm game.


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 23, 2011)

^Me too.

Anyone else use Dynamic Photo HDR?


----------



## Provo (Mar 23, 2011)

I use DPHDR 5 at times tell you what next edit I do I will do it with dynamic 
will post it up saturday


----------



## raphaelaaron (Mar 23, 2011)

McNugget801 said:


> What do you think HDR Is going to accomplish here? The biggest problem with HDR is that people think it will make a crappy shot look amazing.
> 
> I like to follow this simple formula
> 
> ...



how about: 

great shot - hdr = better than great shot.


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 23, 2011)

Qtpfsgui... no further PP.







Not sure what the deal is with the random 'peach' pixels, probably due to low res and no more PP

Nevermind... forgot to bump the Noise Reduction feature when it generated the HDR


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2011)

raphaelaaron said:


> how about:
> 
> great shot - hdr = better than great shot.



I prefer:

Study subject.  Will one shot do it, or can I use HDR in PP?  If in doubt, shoot bracket.


----------



## McNugget801 (Mar 24, 2011)

raphaelaaron said:


> McNugget801 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think HDR Is going to accomplish here? The biggest problem with HDR is that people think it will make a crappy shot look amazing.
> ...


 
really depends one the situation :meh:


----------

